# Reel mower overhaul



## Fresno_cali (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm overhauling my California trimmer. It was in good shape but I want to make it look cooler!! Just started more pics / progress to follow!! I'm pumped!! Let me know if you all have any tips.


----------



## LawnGeek (Apr 12, 2020)

That is going to be awesome. My Trimmer could use this, it's probably as old as I am! Keep the pics coming, i might have to send you mine next! Haha


----------



## Fresno_cali (Apr 19, 2020)

Disassemble was pretty easy, I cant wait till it's done and cutting my Bermuda (coming out of dormancy......... ).I painted the frame with fine truck bed liner... hopefully its durable. I wouldn't trust me with yours just yet hahahahahha I'm not done yet....


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@Fresno_cali, I'm going to put this in the equipment section for better sorting.

This project looks awesome and reminds me of this one.

:thumbup:


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

This is going to be great! Keep us updated!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Great project! Keep it updated with lots of pictures!


----------



## Fresno_cali (Apr 19, 2020)

:thumbup:


SGrabs33 said:


> Great project! Keep it updated with lots of pictures!


----------



## Fresno_cali (Apr 19, 2020)

Ok most of the painting is done, time to start assembly....


----------



## Fresno_cali (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Murfandturf (Mar 13, 2020)

looks awesome so far! Looking forward to seeing the finished product!!


----------



## Fresno_cali (Apr 19, 2020)

About 90% done. I need to get another golf ball to match the other one for the hanfle.... Also, waiting on my roller to get here so I can take here out for a mow.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks bad ***


----------



## LawnGeek (Apr 12, 2020)

Turned out great!


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

You gotta paint the gas tank black now! Fantastic job!


----------



## Fresno_cali (Apr 19, 2020)

BubbaGrumpus said:


> You gotta paint the gas tank black now! Fantastic job!


I might have to do that, good suggestion!


----------



## Fresno_cali (Apr 19, 2020)

Ok she's pretty much done son!!! I'm really contemplating on painting the gas tank... (maybe in the near future). Backlapping complete now I just need the Bermuda to wake up and get her done!!!


----------



## Fresno_cali (Apr 19, 2020)

Before pic-


----------



## Fresno_cali (Apr 19, 2020)

:thumbup:


Stuofsci02 said:


> Looks bad @ss


----------



## Fresno_cali (Apr 19, 2020)

:thumbup:


LawnGeek said:


> Turned out great!


----------



## Fresno_cali (Apr 19, 2020)

:thumbup:


dfw_pilot said:


> @Fresno_cali, I'm going to put this in the equipment section for better sorting.
> 
> This project looks awesome and reminds me of this one.
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Nice job impressive overhaul!!


----------



## Fresno_cali (Apr 19, 2020)

:thumbup:


Passat774 said:


> Nice job impressive overhaul!!


----------



## T-Money (Aug 27, 2018)

Love it. I have a vinyl cutter if you need any custom decals &#128077;


----------



## Fresno_cali (Apr 19, 2020)

:thumbup:


T-Money said:


> Love it. I have a vinyl cutter if you need any custom decals 👍


----------

